# Router Letters/Signs help



## elks (Sep 16, 2010)

So I am definitely more of a construction based type of guy. But I have a project building a sign system for the high school wrestlers recognition. The letters and signs are smaller... Like 1" tall letters. 

I have a and that is all. I can get letter stensiles if needed. But what system do you use? I am thinking I have to free hand it. the router I have is an older porter cable, but works well.

Also what wood should I use to make nice even cuts? I have practiced some on pine and do not like the way the router jumps in between the grains.

thanks a ton


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

1" tall letters...carved?! Gonna be tough IMHO. Not sure what the requirements are, but being a former sign maker, I would make them out of machine cut adhesive vinyl (i.e. vinyl-cutter).


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

I have been using a miles craft system for making my signs. Very simple to use. It comes with 1-1/2" and 2-1/2" letters. Both verticle and horizontal. 

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=49305&cat=1,43000. 

Not too sure if you have a lee valley store in your area. I personally have 3 sets of these for making my signs out of cedar.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you want to do letters in wood, you can get router letter templates. Some systems work with a pantograph to make the letters. 










 







.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

This is what I did with the 2-1/2" letters and numbers. My first major project.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## believebraves (Jan 10, 2011)

Duncancruiser said:


> This is what I did with the 2-1/2" letters and numbers. My first major project.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Is that sprayed then sanded?? How did you just paint the letters?


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

I used acrylic craft paints then used canned clear stain after the pain dried. The signs I made for my kids I used spray paint and sanded the excess.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## fixrite (Dec 1, 2010)

not sure if this helps any but Lee Valley has free delivery right now till March 26th on orders 40.00 and over.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

I think there is a letter/number transfer type system for routers to do just what you need to do. Basically it is a system that holds your router, and arms that transfer the letters from a stencil like system below what you are working on. I wish I could find it. I FOUND IT. 

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021321/26297/milescraft-router-3d-pantograph.aspx

WG


----------



## pineguy (Feb 26, 2012)

I owned the Milescraft sign making kit for 2 days and returned it for a way better kit, the interlock sign makers kit from rockler. Its a great kit and is very cheap and easy to use. It is either 2.5" or 4" letters. Not sure how you can do 1" letters, even free hand, maybe with a dremel type tool?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

BaldEagle2012 said:


> I think there is a letter/number transfer type system for routers to do just what you need to do. Basically it is a system that holds your router, and arms that transfer the letters from a stencil like system below what you are working on. I wish I could find it. I FOUND IT.
> 
> http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021321/26297/milescraft-router-3d-pantograph.aspx
> 
> WG


Sears sells the same unit for a few dollars less than Woodcraft. I picked one up when I was making jewelry chests at Christmas. It worked really well, despite the crummy directions. You can get the letter size down to an inch, but it is hard to make clean letters that small with a 1/8" router bit.


----------



## wolfff (Jul 9, 2013)

I am employed of polymer-bonded craft sign masking companyt. I mostly used crylic craft in hand made sign making. However rockler sign making kit is perfect of these types of work.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I use a CNC mill for letter cuts, steadier than than the hand and a variety of fonts.


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a Milescraft Router Pantograph and a Rockler Signmaker. I don't use them very often, but a few years ago I dusted them off and made some of these for presents. The larger characters were made with the pantograph and the small ones with signmaker templates. I spray paint the letters, then run the signs through a planner. Oh yes, the turtle was for a granddaughter from one of her books (pantograph).


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Plans to make your own pantograph and stencils.

http://woodgears.ca/stencil/index.html


----------

